# 2 New Babies!!!



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hey Everyone I realize I haven't been on in a long time but I've been really busy anyway. WE haven't had any babies born yet but we are expecting them mid to the end of this month through May. However I got a call from the guy I got Candy from and he said that Candy's Mom, Princess, just had twins and didn't get any milk in. So we went and looked and brought them home. Now we have two little ones in the house. A buckling and a doeling. We are calling the buckling McGee and I'm still thinking of a name for the doeling.
You can see a picture of them here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parkinso ... 7268649348


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.. they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats but which is which. I liked your farmpage too while I was at it LOL


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

If you are ncis fan, how about ziva for hour girl to go with mcgee?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The boy is the traditional the girl is the solid white. We raise rabbits too and have a Ziva. and yes we are NCIS fans. Thanks RPC.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I will be constantly posting updated pictures of these too as they grow.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone. We have decided to name the girl, Garcia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty name.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you.  She is a sweetie. Her brother, McGee, is very vocal. He keeps me up all night.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

They are outside now and growing like weeds. They are so cute. They trample each other when they are trying to get their own bottles. Then they holler everytime they see someone.


----------

